# Needing some advice



## Malibu3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello

I have been having stomach issues since I was young and I would always have to go to the hospital. I started to crack down and get to the bottom of it this year.
I had a colonoscopy and a few ct scans and the h.pylori test and they have all came back normal. I am doing the Sibo test next week. My doctor said I have ibs as she can't see anything wrong and my symptoms sound like ibs, I have been seeing a naturopath now to see if she can help me in a natural way instead of chemicals but she wanted me to do the h. pylori and Sibo first to rule those out.

Here is what's going on with my gut:
I have TONS of gas, anything I eat I get gas. I get constipated and usually about a week of no BM I take ducolax suppository and if that doesn't clean me out then I take an oral one. I am always bloated after eating (assuming the gas). Sometimes I'll get stomach pains and think it's a "stomach attack"( see below) but I'll vomit and I'll be fine... however sometimes I really am just backed up. 
The biggest problem though is I get my "stomach attacks" which feel like labor pains (havent had kids but my mom said it sounds like I'm in labor and I have heard a few people with this issue) I scream in pain and vomit all through the 5-8 hours while getting this horrible pain in my stomach. I usually have to go to the hospital and they inject me with anti nausea and morphine then they leave me alone and do nothing else cause they say I'm just backed up.

I am wondering if anyone can give me advise or if they have similar things happen. Thank you!


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, so how was your test for sibo? I'm kind of surprised why nobody has answered you here, but well, I didn't answer up till now as well because I somehow missed this thread. You wrote it almost a month ago, if you are still here I would love some subject on how your tests have gone and if you have found something new? It's very hard to say anything as you pretty much covered most of obvious areas here, so the rest you will have to leave to doctor's and God's will. Please let us know how did it go now after a month.


----------



## Malibu3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, I get my Sibo tests next weekend as my naturopath has been away for a while. I haven't tried anything new but I am going to try apple cider vinegar with raw honey in warm water to see if that changes anything, and im going to try a new probiotic.


----------

